# Xbox Grid Wednesday night 9pm??



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Names below

Brazo - Brazo76


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry Mark didnt see this thread, fancy setting another ????


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lol it wasn't the best turnout on weds!! But I did enjoy last night with you and JohnnyO!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Lol it wasn't the best turnout on weds!! But I did enjoy last night with you and JohnnyO!


Why Mark:lol:


----------

